# micronised linseed



## horsesatemymoney (1 April 2012)

Does anybody use this and what are the benefits of it? Where do you get it from and how much do you feed? Cheers x


----------



## sugarpuff (1 April 2012)

Love it!
Non heating so doesnt send my sugar sensitive boy loopy, but still helps to build muscle and condition. 
Also good for hooves and coat condition. 
Only need to feed a small amount, Charnwood mills deliver a bag for about £27 which lasts ages.


----------



## tallyho! (1 April 2012)

Charnwood are my suppliers, yet have noticed the larger tack stores stocking them in smaller bags...

The benefits are many for coat, hooves, hormone balance, is anti-inflammatory as it is a source of Omega 3.

That said, do make sure the Omega oils are balanced e.g. you need Omega 6 too from the diet. A horse does get this from grazing but if on boxrest for example, feeding Omega 3 out of ratio with Omega 6. Added sunflower oil can help balance it. 

It's better to feed EITHER oils or grains other wise you may end up with a beefcake!


----------



## Rowreach (1 April 2012)

Charnwood won't deliver to NI even if I pay  so I use Feedmark who deliver the next day free of charge 

Depending on what you want to achieve with it, you either feed a small amount or a larger amount.  I find my mare feels VERY well if I overdo it so she is on a smaller amount but it has really helped her overall condition and muscle development.


----------



## Oberon (1 April 2012)

Basically it contains the magic of Dr Green without the unpredictable sugar levels.
Joint supplement, gut muculage, hoof moisture balance, coat conditioner....it's a horsey superfood


----------



## Oberon (1 April 2012)

It contains both omega 3 and 6 in the same ratio as grass.


----------



## tallyho! (1 April 2012)

Oberon said:



			It contains both omega 3 and 6 in the same ratio as grass.
		
Click to expand...

Oh does it !! I thought it was higher... sorry about that.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (1 April 2012)

oo great, one of mine has slightly crumbly hooves only started last month or so with the dry weather, so hopefully it'll give that a boost! x


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 April 2012)

How much do you need to feed for weight gain for a 15. 2?


----------



## lazybee (5 April 2012)

Oberon said:



			Basically it contains the magic of Dr Green without the unpredictable sugar levels.
Joint supplement, gut muculage, hoof moisture balance, coat conditioner....it's a horsey superfood

Click to expand...


Sweeping claims. This just sounds like feed manufacturer's sales blurb.


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 April 2012)

I would just like to know how much to feed please!


----------



## itsonlyme (5 April 2012)

Around a mug-full, but build up to that amount gradually. Mine love it, but some are fussy with it.


----------



## lazybee (5 April 2012)

itsmylife said:



			I would just like to know how much to feed please!
		
Click to expand...


Some will say a cup or a mug or 100g or 500g but no one really knows. It's down to personal preference. It's just the latest fad. It will probably be something else next year. I think it's just feed manufacturers convincing horse people they need it and trying to make the equine diet look more complex than it actually is.


----------



## kirstykate (5 April 2012)

Linseed has been fed for years can you not remember cooking it for hours along with the Barley.  I love it, feed it with toasted soya fab for weight gain and its alot cheaper than feeding cubes etc  I feed a handful 3 times a day.


----------



## ester (5 April 2012)

if it was the latest fad you'd think you could pick it up anyway rather than ordering online surely 

I think feed companies are far better at telling you that you need this that and the other mix and supplement that they make than 'straights' like linseed.


----------



## Jingleballs (5 April 2012)

Does anyone know if it's suitable for fatties?

My cob is pretty slim and fit just now but the grass is coming through so it won't be long until he goes pop!

I had been feeding equimins advanced but didn't really notice a difference.  He's now on kossolian blood salts but I'm aware that this is lacking on some vits and minerals and was considering micronised linseed to feed with the salts.


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 April 2012)

yes I used to feed it and cook it years ago so dont think its a fad just made easier to feed. I will give it a try anyway. Thanks


----------



## Puppy (5 April 2012)

Brilliant stuff! It's the key to keeping condition on my feed sensitive ISH. He is currently on 350gms a day.


----------



## tallyho! (5 April 2012)

lazybee said:



			Some will say a cup or a mug or 100g or 500g but no one really knows. It's down to personal preference. It's just the latest fad. It will probably be something else next year. I think it's just feed manufacturers convincing horse people they need it and trying to make the equine diet look more complex than it actually is.
		
Click to expand...


Flax is like an ancient prize grain!!! Flax was better known as a laxative so do be careful because it still has this effect in large doses. In humans, it's marketed as a digestive aid and you can buy golden split linseed to add to your cereal, if it hasn't been added already.

Since micronisation, the oil has fallen out of fashion as it spoils so quickly and needs to be kept cold - that's why I think tackshops barmy for not refrigerating it! By time you have bought it, how long has it been there???

So, now you can buy the seed whole, micronised with the Omega oils still intact. It's back in vogue.


----------



## kirstykate (5 April 2012)

I feed the cattle version exactly the same with out the equine price tag!!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (5 April 2012)

Love linseed! It's pure magic for weight gain. I feed 100g to my fattie for coat/skin/hoof etc health, and 500g to the TB. May have to cut the TB's down, though, before he gets too fat!


----------



## catkin (5 April 2012)

Linseed is hardly a 'fad' - tis a very very good and very traditional food for horses. The micronised linseed is just so much easier to handle than having to boil it up like we used to. 

Re amounts: a little goes a long way. I use it with 2 natives and a 20kg sack lasts us about 4 months (a handful twice a day) - we also don't need any other hard feed. The ponies look fabulous - wonderful silky coats, tough feet, bright eyes and plenty of energy and cheek!


----------



## Hippona (5 April 2012)

Soo.....my arab, highland and cob are up to weight ( but not fat) in great condition- barefoot with excellent hooves and never footy.....I'm thinking...yep- sounds good- but is there any reason why I should start feeding?

I'm kinda...if it aint broke- don't fix it.....


----------



## tallyho! (5 April 2012)

Hippona said:



			Soo.....my arab, highland and cob are up to weight ( but not fat) in great condition- barefoot with excellent hooves and never footy.....I'm thinking...yep- sounds good- but is there any reason why I should start feeding?

I'm kinda...if it aint broke- don't fix it.....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, don't bother. It's not THAT cheap!


----------



## Hippona (5 April 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Exactly, don't bother. It's not THAT cheap!
		
Click to expand...



Cos I kinda felt I was being neglectful of my unshod beasties....they get unmollassed chaff and a bit of speedibeet during winter- and thats it. Plus hay obviously. And they're fine.....

....everything seems to get so complicated these days......


----------



## tallyho! (5 April 2012)

Well, it only gets complicated when you have complicated horses


----------



## Hippona (5 April 2012)

Lol....true


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 April 2012)

Hippona said:



			Soo.....my arab, highland and cob are up to weight ( but not fat) in great condition- barefoot with excellent hooves and never footy.....I'm thinking...yep- sounds good- but is there any reason why I should start feeding?

I'm kinda...if it aint broke- don't fix it.....
		
Click to expand...

The only other reason is the joint supplement aspect for older or compromised horses and for itchy/dry skin. 
If you  are feeding straights it goes well with minerals [I mix 10kgs linseed with three months supply of minerals], I only feed 80gms per day unless he is losing weight, in which case I increase the amount a bit. I also feed Fast Fibre when on summer grass. My horse has a darker coat than in previous years, and he is less itchy. I prefer to feed a small feed as long as he wants it, once the grass is in full flow he will show less interest, in which case I will feed a handful of a tasty [Dengie] chaff with the mineral / linseed mix.
A lot of people on here use ML as part of their barefoot regime, mixing with FF, non-molassed sugar beet and in my case, non molassed chaff, thus providing alternative sources of fibre.


----------



## LucyPriory (5 April 2012)

Be careful not to confuse with linseed lozenges.  A waste product of making linseed oil.  The lozenges have added sugar and/or corn syrup.  The Charnwood linseed gets marked up by feedshops, esp if they are selling it in the smaller bags.  But generally if you are buying the £20kg sack you should be able to get it for under £


----------



## LucyPriory (5 April 2012)

Sorry crack berry.  20kg is available for under £25 unless you get by mail order or from Simple Systems who do a huge mark up.


----------



## Marley&Me (5 April 2012)

I feed a handful once a day with speedibeet to my unshod, colic and lami prone, fatty traditional who gets itchy.

It really helps with coat, hooves and skin.

He also gets pink powder, cal mag and charcoal if grass growing.


----------

